# Halloween pinup photoshoot - PHOTOS!



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

Absolutely fabulous! Tho' I'm bummed your facebook link isn't working for me


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome pics HP!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

OMG those pics are sooo wicked!!!! 
I tried going to your FB page and it won't work for me either.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

My oh my.....


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

cool pics. love the black and orange dress!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks all. Oops, fixed the Facebook link. Should work now.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Grand! Well chosen!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

very nice.


----------



## vwgirl (Jul 16, 2012)

That top picture is stunning, all of them are great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

You should be on the cover of some of the INK magazines, very cool. Sleevework looks pretty amazing.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you m lab! I actually aspire to be in tattoo mags. I hear they're tough to get into & especially the cover. I'm getting more tattoo work this weekend. For now I'm submitting to pinup mags. 

I also volunteer with a group called the Pinup Angels. We do fundraisers by selling & signing prints at events. The money is used to fill & ship care packages oversees. We also dress up & visit VA Hospitals on Veterans Day.


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

Smoking........


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow!! Great pics!!! They turned out great!!


----------



## xLunax (Oct 18, 2012)

Nicely done! They look great. :]


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Outstanding pics! Really nice.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I *love* the skeleton photo! Your eyes look so amazing! I'm so happy to have a Halloween-pinup friend! You did such a great job on these. I can't wait to see what else you come up with.

It sucks having to wait a whole year to submit to Halloween editions of magazines, though, doesn't it?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks v_gan. Yes, holding on to these for a year is killing me!


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

They all look amazing, nicely done! Love the dancing with skelly pic.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful! I'd love to see you dressed up to visit the VA hospitals - I bet you look like Dita Von Teese!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Retro photos are really popular, and yours are so pretty!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

to cute!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's one more. I figured since I posted it on my pinup facebook page I could share it here too


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

these are really great pictures!!


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

Love your mermaid tattoo


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I love that witch dress!


----------



## crypt_keeper666 (Oct 19, 2012)

damn great pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

LOVE! I would love to do something like this. I need to find photographers near me.


----------

